# Can I invite my single parent ( non-EU citizen ) to live with me long term in Germany or any other EU country if i am a German citizen?



## awesomedude_na (Jan 4, 2022)

Can I invite my single parent ( non-EU citizen ) to live with me long term in Germany or any other EU country if i am a German citizen? 

She's financially dependent on me. I'll pay for all here expenses here. Is it possible? 

Really appreciate your help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In some EU states, you would have to be able to show that she is a "member of your household" (which includes proving that she is financial dependent on you). Not sure of the exact rules in Germany, but in another EU state, you might be asked to demonstrate that you are "exercising your Freedom of Movement rights" in living in the other state. Usually means you show what you are doing there (typically, that you have a job there, or are a student or retired with a pension to support yourself and your other family members - plus you may need to show that you have health insurance for yourself and your dependent family member).


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Regarding Germany, what does the Ausländerbehörde say - have you asked them?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

awesomedude_na said:


> Can I invite my single parent ( non-EU citizen ) to live with me long term in Germany or any other EU country if i am a German citizen?


In Germany it is possible for foreign parents of *minor* German citizens to obtain a residence permit for Germany. Since hou state that your parents is dependent on you, I'm assuming you're over 18 and, therefore, this route is not available to you.

The only option for foreign parents of German adults is §36 Abs 2 AufenthG and the requirements are exceptionally high. You can ask your local ABH, however, don't be surprised if they say you don't have a chance. 

Keep in mind that comprehensive private health insurance is about 800€/month.


----------

